# What happens if you take Imodium without diarrhea?



## rchrddl02 (Dec 2, 2011)

I got some Imodium multi-symptom to see if it will help my IBS. I heard on here that taking one pill at bedtime and one in the morning can keep pople from having their stomach troubles in the morning. I have to get up early tomorrow, and my IBS is ALWAYS severe in the morning, but for some reason, the past few days, I have not had my usual diarrhea. Would it be harmful for me to try it out now or should I wait until I have diarrhea again? Remember that it is unusual for me not to have had my problems for the past few days... but I'm afraid not to take since I have to get up early tomorrow.Anyone know if there's any harm in taking it when you don't have diarrhea?Thanks for any help!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would think it would constipate you if you took it when you were not having any Diarrhea. The "Multi-Symptom" just means it has an anti-gas product in it. You can always use an anti-gas by itself... a product with only simethicone.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have always used all my meds,including imodium,as maintenance medication.This has helped me not have Diarrhoea most of the time but i still have several loose BMs per morning and thats better than permanent D for me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you pretty much have diarrhea most days it will help control it.The main concern is if you have a run of normal days you may constipate yourself.What you can do is just keep track and if you are having normal to loose BM's keep with your regular dosing, but if you start to back up or the stools are hard/dry hard to pass, then skip doses until that passes and you need to start it up again.


----------



## rchrddl02 (Dec 2, 2011)

I just got the Imodium Multi-Symptom relief caplets. The box doesn't specify whether to swallow or chew the caplets... I took two this morning. They are huge caplets, and not a smooth texture that goes down easily. I swallowed the first one like a pill, but the second one I couldn't get down so I chewed it. Anyone know the correct procedure for taking the caplets?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

http://www.imodium.com/products-imodium-advanced/index.jhtml


----------



## rchrddl02 (Dec 2, 2011)

BQ said:


> http://www.imodium.com/products-imodium-advanced/index.jhtml


Thanks for that link, btu what I read was "comes in caplets *or* chewable tablets. My box reads "caplets", but they aren't that bendable rubbery capsule type pill, they're a soft, solvable kind of texture. I don't know if I'm supposed to chew it or swallow it whole... the box doesn't say.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I guess whichever you find easiest????????...Caplets would be swallowed... but if you find they don't taste bad... chew them...??????You will have to find this one out for yourself I guess....


----------

